# Digitrax or NCE?



## 05Slowbalt

Alright I have read alot of things online and trolled around on this site and one other. The question everyone asks is witch one of the two is better. I am looking at the Digitrax Starter Set or the NCE Power Cab Starter Set. This whole point of this post is I would love to have peoples thoughts of the two of witch they think is better.

The brake down on my layout is 11'X15'. It have two main lines that circle the whole layout. Then is also have what I call a City Loop that runs 4'X10'. I also have a yard off one inner main line with six sidings. I would like to run 3 to 4 trains. But I know with the starter sets 2 will only be the max. That is fine as I have little rolling stock and engines. 

So what do you guys think? 

Thanks Jake.


----------



## mopac

NCE or Digitrax. I would say most people are not familiar with both systems.
I have digitrax but don't know a thing about NCE. From what I have heard you will be happy with either. Both are expandable. Meaning you can add more power and more accesories. Only thing I would add is if you get digitrax zephyr get the 2.5 amp system.
That 1/2 amp more might allow you to run 1 more engine. You might run 3 to 5 engines
on either system. Just depends on what your engines draw. I have not heard anybody complain about Nce or Digitrax. They both work. Now, that didn't help a bit did it?


----------



## NIMT

Either is quite capable, compatible and expandable.
They both will run approximately the same amount of equipment.
Demand on the DCC system will matter on what DCC decoders and motor demands that you have installed in the engines.


----------



## joed2323

I was in your same shoes. Both systems are great. It comes down to personal preference.
The nce is a handheld throttle where as the zephyr comes stationary. To me i wanted to be able to have a walkaround throttle. Yes the powercab has a tether but you can still move around with it where as the zephyr you cant.

The zepyhr comes with more amps but to me the little more it comes with isnt huge.
Either way with both systems in the near future one probably still will have to expand their system anyway depending on what you do with your layout and how many locos you want to run. So to me going with the powercab and having less amps isnt a big deal because i did not want to be stuck in one spot controlling my trains, id rather move around with the trains.

This is just my opinion, it may seem im biased towards the powercab but i just like my powercab alot.

My second choice would be the zepyher if this helps. The deal breaker for me was being able to move around my layout controlling my trains, so the obvious choice for me was the powercab.

Either way you slice the bread both are excellent...


----------



## broox

I like the look of the zephyr. looks bad ***. big levers and handles and stuff.

But the walkaround throttle of the NCE would come in handy.

I think I am sold on the Zephyr though... Pretty much from the first time I saw a picture of the console/throttle 
I plan to get a second throttle, walkaround style, for the Zephyr in the future. 
I also like (from what I've read) that the zeph can use a regular DC throttle, plugged in to the main unit, to control a DCC loco - good for visitors / kids perhaps.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

joed2323 said:


> I was in your same shoes. Both systems are great. It comes down to personal preference.
> The nce is a handheld throttle where as the zephyr comes stationary. To me i wanted to be able to have a walkaround throttle. Yes the powercab has a tether but you can still move around with it where as the zephyr you cant.
> 
> The zepyhr comes with more amps but to me the little more it comes with isnt huge.
> Either way with both systems in the near future one probably still will have to expand their system anyway depending on what you do with your layout and how many locos you want to run. So to me going with the powercab and having less amps isnt a big deal because i did not want to be stuck in one spot controlling my trains, id rather move around with the trains.
> 
> This is just my opinion, it may seem im biased towards the powercab but i just like my powercab alot.
> 
> My second choice would be the zepyher if this helps. The deal breaker for me was being able to move around my layout controlling my trains, so the obvious choice for me was the powercab.
> 
> Either way you slice the bread both are excellent...


I think this is my largest pull to NCE is the hand held throttle. Thanks everyone I was looking for peoples opinion because nothings better then other people reviews to feel things out.


----------



## Southern

05Slowbalt said:


> I think this is my largest pull to NCE is the hand held throttle. Thanks everyone I was looking for peoples opinion because nothings better then other people reviews to feel things out.


I have a Digitrax system with 2 duplex radio throttles. I walk and or sit any were I want to run my trains.

i have never used the NCE system so I can not give an opinion on it.


----------



## britblad

I have the NCE power cab i like it but if you want to do more than just run trains (ie. get feed back from other cards and use computer control to read it) then digitrax is the way to go!


----------



## waltr

I have the Zephyr with a utility throttle (UT2) for walk around operations.


----------



## buck71usa

By adding a few digitrax up5 panels around ur layout and a handheld throttle like a dt 400 u can easily do a walkaround on ur layout! There are other options like radio and other things but a careful eye on ebay and u can expand for a lil less. Just have to research a lil!


----------



## broox

So many digitrax accessories to trawl through. I've been looking at getting a walkaround throttle to add to the zephyr. I think I have my head around it... 
I think i want the UT4 style throttle
Just not sure what version to go with... a tethered throttle, an infrared throttle, a simplex radio throttle, or the duplex radio throttle.


:/


----------



## joed2323

ok i understand you guys can get walkaround throttles for the digitrax but so can you with nce.

The nce comes with a handheld throttle where as the zephyr does not! These are entry level systems. Yes you can buy a more complex handheld walk around system from both nce and digitrax. 

But we are looking at entry level systems for under 200 dollars. Sure this guy or that guy can go and get additional throttles for walk around capability but then your spending more then 200 dollars. 

I plan on buying an additional throttle or two to go along with my powercab, but remember i spent 160 bucks on my nce power cab to get me up and running and to have somewhat of a walk around capability although i can only go so far with my powercab since its tethered.

This decision on nce or digitrax, you cant really go wrong with either or but it comes down to how much you want to spend to get up and running and or what preferences you have.


----------



## broox

But have you seen the zephyr ... it looks bad *** 

I have used neither, but I have to say the NCE looks pretty advanced, it has a lot of buttons (Which is a plus for me becuase I'm not technologically retarded), but my dad and my kids, hell even my wife, might want to use it. At a guess, they would not use it for serious operations, but for railfanning most likely. [edit] Which makes 90% of the buttons redundant

Either way I'm sure they (visitors, etc) would appreciate a simpler walkaround controller/ throttle, to just handle the basics


----------



## buck71usa

It all comes down to personal preferences maybe look for a club or clubs in ur area and see what they use and watch them run! That's what I did before making my final decision!


----------



## joed2323

I have my 5 year old son using my powercab. He can start a train from a stop to a go, change speeds, change directions, and of course play with the horn button, bell button and headlights so far. I can tell him hes clear of a switch and he knows to stop change direction, and wait for me to change the turnout direction and he can back into a siding so far. Hes learning! So if my 5year old son can learn how to work the powercab and think most if not all people could learn to use the powercab.

He knows not to go pressing buttons hes unfamiliar with.
But sometimes he likes to tell me the speed setting of 10 isnt fast enough and i catch our trains zooming down the tracks.

Again im going to end with if you have kids go dcc instead of dc. Its so much easier and very fun for the kids to play with all the sound features and it keeps them occupied.
By seeing the looks of my kids eyes light up running trains, i know that we have 2 future model railroaders here.


----------



## fotoflojoe

buck71usa said:


> It all comes down to personal preferences maybe look for a club or clubs in ur area and see what they use and watch them run! That's what I did before making my final decision!


This.

NCE and Digitrax each make perfectly capable systems. Two years ago when I started looking into DCC systems, I initially leaned heavily toward NCE. After some research, I flip-flopped over to Digitrax - that's what I ended up purchasing. I've been tickled pink with my system ever since. For the life of me though, I can't remember what it was that caused me to flip. 

Regardless of what you get, you will end up with a fine product. The key is to hold each one in your hands prior to purchase - if that's a possibility, and decide which one you like better.

Good luck!


----------



## Southern

I have joined two model train clubs. both used Digitrax. So that was one more reason for me.


----------



## rrgrassi

I like my Didgitrax Super Chief. I paid $200 for the set used, which included the 8 amp power supply. It came up on Ebay as a buy it now with free shipping. The prior owner switched to Marklin HO trains and bought a Lenz DCC system. 

I have the DT400 throttle, and after Christmas, will send it to DT along with $25 to get the DR402 throttle. 

After all the reasearch, I was looking at NCE, EasyDCC, and Digitrax. I was going to buy the Zepher, but the Super Chief became available.


----------



## Dirtytom

Just a note to say the support from NCE is great. I upgraded to a 5 amp system and Matt, NCE staff, stayed on the phone with for hour to walk me thru using the original 2 amp as a way to use the second controller. Now I can use the Power Cab to program and send the trians over to industrial area and the Cab 206 runs all the switch engines.... Having fun again..go NCE

DT


----------



## Overkast

DT, can you elaborate a bit more on the 5A expansion? I was wondering today about that because I am also considering the NCE power cab to get started but eventually I will need to expand as I grow the layout. Is there a way to still use the power cab on more of the layout than simply as a programming track while also using a 5A booster on the rest of the layout? Since the power cab has 2A of power and a smart booster has 5A of power, it would be nice to leverage all 7A of power somehow rather than waste the 2A of power cab as a smart booster replaces it.

I'm just starting to build a 4 x 8 N scale layout but my long term plan is aggressive with 3 mainlines, a big yard, and 3 or 4 sidings for operations. I know 5A will power many N scale locos no problem, but I will also have lighted passenger cars and signalling, eventually. If I have multiple locos pulling consists the amps can add up quickly...


----------



## Bwells

Powercab

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NCE-524-025...613?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58b092e3b5

pretty


digitrax

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digitrax-Ze...310?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d546ddb96

ugly!


What pushed me over the edge was the walkaround capability of the NCE. Both will do the job though.


----------



## Dirtytom

Overcast, you cannot use both on the same layout. I put my 5 amp where the 2 amp was and then installed the 2 amp on my 14'x2' industrial and round house addition. I purchased the 20 foot bus extension cord and you install one end on the 5 amp and the other end installs on rear of 2 amp. Be sure you disconnect the two amp from the power supply. I have another NCE controller for the two amp.

I did run 16 gauge wire from the 5 amp to a Miller Engineering terminal strip and all my drops come off that strip. My engines are running better than ever. My new extension has 17 Atlas and 12 Peco's, lots of switching.

Like I said, Matt at NCE is very helpful. I am less than a year into the hobby and this forum was my savior. Don R is a walking Manuel for anything electrical.

Good luck

DT


----------



## tr1

*Automation........*

MY Question about NCE. Is about computer control, "automation". Is the NCE system capable of communicating with a computer in the first place? Thank you to all who may reply. tr1


----------



## Cycleops

Go for the NCE, great system. Digitrax with those strange pegs just seems so odd. Plus some of their controllers require you to turn a dial to input a loco address, very strange!


----------



## adaboy

*Digitrax or NCE*

The only difference is if you have to do an emergency stop. The power cab will only stop the selected loco not the entire system. Digitrax will kill power to the track with one button.


----------



## Cycleops

adaboy said:


> The only difference is if you have to do an emergency stop. The power cab will only stop the selected loco not the entire system. Digitrax will kill power to the track with one button.


There are many other differences but the one you have outlined is hardly a deal maker/breaker but more a quirk of the system.


----------



## MrMoose

tr1 said:


> MY Question about NCE. Is about computer control, "automation". Is the NCE system capable of communicating with a computer in the first place? Thank you to all who may reply. tr1


Yes it is all you have to do is buy the usb adapter board and follow the directions. It will hook up with JMRI software and others.


----------



## pn6

So is the MRC Prodigy Advance not in the same league as the Digitrax or NCE??


----------



## Cycleops

pn6 said:


> So is the MRC Prodigy Advance not in the same league as the Digitrax or NCE??


It's not in the same league as the Digitrax and NCE. They do seem to have a very poor reputation on the net. Check it out.


----------



## Bkubiak

I just found out that NCE recently (not sure how long ago) started making the power pro with a V1.65 output and the older ones look identical but are V1.25, if buying new like I am goona do when I save up enough be sure to get the more powerful one. 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Cycleops

Bkubiak said:


> I just found out that NCE recently (not sure how long ago) started making the power pro with a V1.65 output and the older ones look identical but are V1.25, if buying new like I am goona do when I save up enough be sure to get the more powerful one.
> Just my 2 cents


Do you mean the Pro Cab? If so there is no output with that, it is purely a throttle, unlike the PowerCab which has a command station built in. V1.65 is probably just a software update.


----------



## Bkubiak

I was asking the NCE service people about that and was told because of the newer and newer loco's with all the features especially sound they upgraded the entry level DCC to cope with that better. He had advised me to make sure I was getting the latest model.


----------



## CTValleyRR

Cycleops said:


> It's not in the same league as the Digitrax and NCE. They do seem to have a very poor reputation on the net. Check it out.


I think there is a lot of fanboy hype surrounding this topic on the net. I have an MRC system (Prodigy Wireless) and never had cause to complain. Nor did the guy I got it from, nor anyone I know personally who actually owns one. Personally, I think the human engineering factors (how the user interacts with the system) are superior to both NCE and Digitrax (and I sampled all 3 before buying), but that's a very subjective thing and can only be evaluated by the potential user. Some folks like a thumbwheel for one handed operation; I despise them because my hands are small and I can't reach them properly -- as I said, a very individual issue.

I think a lot of the vitriol directed about MRC stems from their decoders, which ARE inferior. 

I think the most important distinction is the computer interface. NCE and Digitrax use an open source system, MRC's is proprietary. If you do want to use your PC to control the system, you have to use MRC's equipment, which runs $300. I will say that's probably a bad call on their part, but it isn't an issue for me.


----------



## ncrc5315

Cycleops said:


> There are many other differences but the one you have outlined is hardly a deal maker/breaker but more a quirk of the system.


It was/would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Bwells

In an emergency situation simply unplug the NCE handheld, that ought to do it.


----------



## pn6

Aha! So it's the MRC decoders that are not so good but the system works fine. Just a matter of personal preference..


----------

